
Insane Clown Posse Is an American Institution - bcaulfield
https://theoutline.com/post/7093/insane-clown-posse-fearless-fred-fury-juggalos-whoop-whoop?zd=1&zi=jkif2dyp
======
jdpedrie
Speaking as a partisan of Detroit, who has never heard an ICP song, I must
intervene to mention that Faygo is never “soda”. It’s “pop”, thank you very
much.

~~~
bcaulfield
Important point.

------
nyolfen
such metacontrarian

